
Zappos just abolished bosses. Inside tech's latest management craze. – Vox - mmastrac
http://www.vox.com/2014/7/11/5876235/silicon-valleys-latest-management-craze-holacracy-explained?utm_content=buffer6c9f4&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
jflowers45
I generally agree with the concept that people will rise to the occasion and
take advantage of the power/trust you give them. However, it does require
hiring the right people and I am curious to see how salary adjustments work in
the long run.

